# blk changing color



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

After years of wanting a black german shepherd, i got one when she was 8 weeks. A few weeks after I got her I noticed a few white hairs, about a third way down her tail. At first I thought she had gotten something on it, but its her hair.
She is now 15 weeks. Yesterday while brushing her I noticed white or very light tan hairs on her back, in front of her hip area. 
Her father is solid black and her mom is black & tan.
Can she keep changing color?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

They keep changing color until they are mature, and even after that.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko is 2 years old and he is still changing


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you may have a very dark black and tan pup. When born the black and tans can appear to be black. Generally the lighter they are , the more tan points , the lighter they will be as adults . Lighter meaning the ratio of tan to black , not necessarily meaning the pigment of the tan will be lighter.
Does the dam have a black recessive factor?
Even though the sire is black in order for the pups to be solid black the female would need to contribute a black factor . 

This change of colour could continue well into the dogs second shed of coat -- into adult hood , perhaps 18 months to 2 years. The biggest change would be the puppy coats shed as adult hair comes in. After a year the changes would be minor.

Post a picture and a pedigree and I am sure some experienced people could give a guestimate of the pups future appearance.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd like to see photo's....someone I train with has a black GSD and he's slowly looking more like a bicolor as he ages(barely 2 now) The owner doesn't have the pedigree, so we are all guessing whether the dog is a bicolor or a black with bleed thru. I'd be more inclined to say bleed thru because bi's aren't very common.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I have a black female, she comes from a litter of all blacks and her breeder has several black dogs in her program. Her dam is all black and the sire is a very dark bi color, all black except some tan speckling on his legs. 

My girl has tan between her toes and some random white fur on the inside of her back legs and on the underside of her tail. When she was very young, my male closed her little bitey mouth so for a long time she had 2 white slashes across her nose. 

The breeder said sometimes a deep cut will come back white on a black dog. With seasonal molting, the white on her nose is fading but it's moving over to her legs I guess.


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

I have her litter certificate but it doesn't have coat colors shown on it. i'll try to research for the colors. I'll also try to get pictures that show the colors in her coat.


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok, I tried to get a few pictures. She has a hard time sitting still. In the sun I can see the light hairs all the way up her back, when I lift her hair. She does have light hairs between her pads now also.


----------



## Tim&Marth (Jul 11, 2013)

Olivia experienced the same event, beginning as solid black. Around 7 months, hew paws between her fingers began to turn light tan. Then her hind legs began to sport some tan hairs. Now it looks like she has paint splatter on her legs and dirt between her paws.

Still an angel no matter what color she ends up


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

What a cutie, changing color is normal in pups.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Frankie was solid black till she was about 5 or 6 mos, then her legs slowly changed to a dark sable but her body and face remained black. Her legs are lighter coloured in the summer than they are in the winter.

Whatever colour your pup ends up being when she's finished growing, she's still beautiful!


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

On sires side:
Sire - black, grandsire - blk, great grandsire - sable, great grand dam - blk
Grand dam - blk & red, great grandsire - blk & red, great grand dam - blk & tan

Dam - blk & tan, grandsire- blk & tan, the rest is in German
Grand dam - blk & tan, rest is in German

Maybe some of you pros have an idea what color she will end up to be.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pup! Hard to tell by the photos. Can't really tell what you are seeing. Looks like a solid black too me.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sounds like the dam may be west German show lines? Typically black and red , no black recessive . So your pup is a dark black and tan.

If you have the names of the sire and dam they may be posted on the pedigree data base so you can see exactly what the genetics are.


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

I looked up one so far Ufo Van Guys Hof. Looks like there might be a solid black in his line.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Ufo is on the sire's side? We know the sire has black recessive and is black himself .

It is the mother's side that needs to be looked at . All the dogs you mentioned were black and red. 
What is the mother's name?


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

On the dams side, UFO is the great grandsire.


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

The dam is Neeva Von Diva Exquisite


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe the pup will look like Ufo?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay , thanks, the name Neeva von Diva Exquisite did not help.

Go back a generation . Neeva's sire and Neeva's dam are ?


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

He is beautiful. 
The speckling down my pups back throws me.


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

Neevas sire is Curo Van Esblokhof, her dam is Hmani De Bosakker


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

Neither of them are in the database. Curos sire is Ufo Van Guys Hof, 
his dam is Ximba Van Erpenchem


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

Hmanis sire is Zasko Vom Prielberg
Her dam is Zowe De Zennevallei
Boy they do or did a lot of line breeding over there


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

still nothing specific that I can find for your pup .

Esblokhof had a dog by the name of Gizmo , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFd2W1fHkLw

good stuff --- So who is your dog's breeder . Do they have a web site. 

Or , sorry , who is the sire and dam of Curo , and sire and dam of Hmani?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you beat me to it -- I'll try those names.


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

The breeder doesn't have a web site set up. 
Gizmo is amazing.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmani's ancestry Zasko V Zasko vom Prielberg and Zowe de Zennevallei

MATING check - this would be Neeva Line-breeding for the progency of V Zasko vom Prielberg and Zowe de Zennevallei

the sire Curo has Ufo as his sire and that is Ufo van Guy's Hof who was bred to this female

Ximba van Erpenchem

so Curo Esblokhof is this pedigree Line-breeding for the progency of Ufo van Guy's Hof and Ximba van Erpenchem

WOW . 

who is the breeder ? that is one heck of a strong pedigree .


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I have seen that sort of coloring change on the back in solid blacks before. One of our O litter pups is currently doing the same thing. He's definitely solid black, not black/tan. Your pup appears solid black from the photos as well. I don't see anything that looks black/tan about the pup in those photos.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a solid black but he around 7 months or so started to get tan bleed through on his legs and between his toes.  We call them dirty paws haha


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

carmspack said:


> maybe the pup will look like Ufo?


My black puppy had a few tan hairs between his toes, but that was it. Now, at 1 year old, his legs look like this picture that Carmen posted. I think it's beautiful and see it as a "bonus"!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

Carmen I had never heard of Ufo before. I know very little about GSD bloodlines.
My partner bought me my pup after I lost my shepherd to a stroke. After seeing the color change he wanted to sell her to one of the guys he works with.


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

I got her from Manette Moyers, her email address is [email protected]
I don't know if and when they plan another breeding.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Safehorses said:


> Carmen I had never heard of Ufo before. I know very little about GSD bloodlines.
> My partner bought me my pup after I lost my shepherd to a stroke. After seeing the color change he wanted to sell her to one of the guys he works with.


I sure would not sell that pup just because of color!


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

That's cute.


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

I told him she can't help her color and she's just as sweet as can be.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Did you get her on puppyfind? I looked up your breeders name and the only searches turn up classified ads she's posted(and now deleted). Are you in touch with any of the other littermates owners, how are they turning out?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

AngelaA6 said:


> I have a solid black but he around 7 months or so started to get tan bleed through on his legs and between his toes.  We call them dirty paws haha


LOL took me months to get used to the tan between Venus' toes NOT being dirt.


----------



## Safehorses (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes Jane, that's where I found her. No I haven't contacted any of the other owners


----------

